# New crooked Chimney



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

XanadooLTD said:


> fresh meet


Thats a good point and I thought about that before I went full speed. No, this will be a 1 time victim no matter how we orient him.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

you are missing the crooked chimney post. That poor guy is getting nailed.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

wow. my bad again. time for another beer.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

.....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They told you what to do. Rip the bad part down. Can you save the brick, maybe. Why should it matter to you. Your sub should be responsible for that part. That is why you paid him, to do the job right. Now if you have paid him in full it might be tougher to get him to come back. You did have a contract.........right?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Just dont 1099 him and youll be fine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would try to spin the house a little bit to match the top of the chimney. Be VERY careful, you dont want to disrupt the fresh mortar.

Just go nice and slow!


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

I've lost track. What round are we at? :drink:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We could make a nice drinking game out of posts like this.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

new member has amateur question...DRINK!!


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Crooked???*

I most like the line about "try it again"......?????? That is a small chimney though, he could try it a few more times tomorrow.....


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree... tear that bad mamba jamba down. Rebuild. Repeat. Drink. arty:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

it is a 1" X 2" chimney.. barbie is peesed at him for messing up the Malibu mansion. I can see it now, she is giving Ken hell cause of it too :no:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

nEighter said:


> it is a 1" X 2" chimney.. barbie is peesed at him for messing up the Malibu mansion. I can see it now, she is giving Ken hell cause of it too :no:


I was thinking the same thing. 

So not only does this guy has his wife yelling at him for building a crooked chimney, hes got it in here too when he comes to find out how to fix it.:laughing:


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

Just rebuild it. For a qualified mason it should be less than half days work, depending on the roof rigging.
Saving brick? Forget about it, faster and easier just to new.
Best of all the ho will be happy.

Tim


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yah ought to tell that mason fella to go buy a level and some string, his eyes are obviously crooked. :thumbsup: And No, you dont pay him to fix it either .


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Is the mortar still soft enough to where you could rotate the crooked courses?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Captainsls said:


> Is the mortar still soft enough to where you could rotate the crooked courses?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Crock said:


> Should be able to smooth yank it. Do you have a cum a long?


 ain't it called a come - along


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

ampman said:


> ain't it called a come - along


This would be correct if one was talking about a hand powered winch



Crock said:


> Should be able to smooth yank it. Do you have a cum a long?


Considering chain yanking that is going on here this is probably more appropriate


----------

